# Fluval CO2 mini 20g system



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

The ceramic diffuser? You could just be careful not to gas any livestock since those tanks are so small

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Public Alias (Mar 25, 2012)

I just bought this kit myself! I read that that big ugly diffuser is one of the only ones that results in 100% co2 diffusion. I wish I still had the link to where I saw that, can anyone else comment on the accuracy of that statement?

To answer your question though I see no reason why you cannot use the diffuser you mentioned, however if you are taking that rout I think you will need a bubble counter and a better valve to more consistently regulate flow, however I am pretty new to co2 myself. On a side note I've heard that for a more natural look you can modify a piece of porous volcanic rock into a diffuser.

I have a question about this kit myself though; it uses 20g threaded cartridges, and I hear that 16g cartridges will fit it, but neither seem like a very economic option long term, does anyone know what kind of threading adapter would be necessary to attach a larger co2 tank?


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

That big old diffuser does get 100% diffusion.....but at a duddly rate. Increased water flow across the openings will increase the rate, but its designed that way to make the CO2 cartridges last. Using a regular old diffuser will blow through those cartridges almost daily.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's a horrible product. I got it in my Fluval Flora kit. The big diffuser is horrible, and if you hook it up to any other diffuser the cartridges run out very quickly. It's a lot cheaper in the long run to just buy a Aquatek regulator and a co2 tank.


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, thanks.....perhaps I should explore the Fluval 88 then, which I think will give better results?

www.mec.ca carries the compatible threaded cartridges, which are 16g - used for bike pumps. 20 for $28 CAD


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

For about $75-100 you can have a brand new CO2 setup that will last a long time. Aquatek isnt the highest quality reg but has a decent track record

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, I think I"m convinced to get an Aquatek CO2 regulator and their 3 in 1 diffuser and integrated bubble counter(not sure if it"s any good though).

So I"ll need the adapter so that it'll work on Paintball canisters?? Are paintball CO2 canisters standard then?


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

You can use a paintball CO2 bottle. Theres an adapter for around $15-20 out there. 20oz paintball tank shouldnt be more than $20 new. You the an always get a 5lb steel tank for about $40-50 also.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

